# Asking for another friend!



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Hey guys, technical question. Got a friend with a goat with SEVERE, and I mean stark white, anemia. Don't worry not looking for treatment advice we have got this goat on everything needed - worms have been treated the way they should be, red cell, b injections, ACV water, lemon EO, alfalfa, nutritional smoothies, LOH herbal dewormer starting now and Herbamins!! 

My only question, she did red cell for a week, no change, at all.. instead of going to the once weekly now, would twice weekly be safe for such a severe problem? Thanks guys.

@ksalvagno @happybleats @tothboergoats !!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When that bad, you may want to go to iron injection. But won't hurt to do more than once a week.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> When that bad, you may want to go to iron injection. But won't hurt to do more than once a week.


I think she is concerned about the injection reaction. The goat is improving emotionally and seems to be putting some weight on, condition seems less critical, but the eyelids have not improved - but since she is no longer "on deaths door" I think red cell is preferred to the injection.

Would every other day for one more week even be safe? Not really sure the level of safety with red cell but would like to learn.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..i would go another week of red cell daily since she is so pale. If you see color return..go to once a week until she has fair color. 
Lemon ess oil is also good for anemia and can be used along with red cell.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

happybleats said:


> I agree..i would go another week of red cell daily since she is so pale. If you see color return..go to once a week until she has fair color.
> Lemon ess oil is also good for anemia and can be used along with red cell.


She is getting the lemon daily along with 50/50 ACV and water, land of Havilah's Herbamins just came in too. She also started her on Dyne due to being SEVERELY underweight, that really perked her up a lot!! She seems to be looking up but the color is not there.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Great job. Its scary when they get down like that.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

happybleats said:


> Great job. Its scary when they get down like that.


This one is a fighter, she didn't show it. Never went down, never stopped eating. The day they took her to the vet for a checkup she started to get run-down, the vet said she was pretty much hopeless but I had tricks up my sleeve so we got nutrition in her and herbs and anything else good and she has really improved.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

She got an ivomec injection on top of a bunch of other wormers... she is still anemic but I feel like for her second dose oral may be okay... opinion?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its OK as long as at least 10 days since last deworming. You don't want to over load her system especially since she is already compromised. As you know anemia takes time to recover from even after worms are dealt with. Personally if she were mine I would keep with the herbs and send a fecal in to see if more chemical wormer is needed to get her clean.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

She may need a blood transplant to help push her along. If you have a good vet, he can draw blood from one of her other goats and give it to the anemic one. Or she could get a plasma transplant, which would be more expensive, but would last in the system longer. 
This is what my vet suggested but I really hope she gets better! Worms are no fun at all. 

I havent used it yet, but I was suggested quest horse paste at 1cc per 100 lbs. it lasts in the system for 21 days, so I was suggested to give quest, then valbazen, then quest again, keeping the quest dosages at least 21 days apart. 

Another dewormer that was suggested to me was prohibit. It comes in a powder and you have to mix it, but apparently it is a good one!! It has to be ordered though. 

Has she had a copper bolus? Those help fight off worms. If you give her that, then you will have to be careful about copper OD because the copper in red cell could cause organ failure. Also advice from the vet.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Also, vet said if she isn’t wanting to eat solids, you can mix milk replacer and calf manna with water appropriate for the milk replacer and drench to her. If u want, add alfalfa pellets. Blend smooth so she doesn’t choke. Gotta keep the protein up so she can build red cells. They take a long time to rebuild, and is not a quick process as you probably already know.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> She may need a blood transplant to help push her along. If you have a good vet, he can draw blood from one of her other goats and give it to the anemic one. Or she could get a plasma transplant, which would be more expensive, but would last in the system longer.
> This is what my vet suggested but I really hope she gets better! Worms are no fun at all.
> 
> I havent used it yet, but I was suggested quest horse paste at 1cc per 100 lbs. it lasts in the system for 21 days, so I was suggested to give quest, then valbazen, then quest again, keeping the quest dosages at least 21 days apart.
> ...


Ill keep the blood transplant in mind for her.

I thought about the bolus, she is not deficient in copper - 2 grams would probably be okay bit seems unnecessary at this time.

Dewormers are not important at the moment, that was taken care of but a fecal has been sent in to confirm. My only question was if red cell could be extended  thanks guys!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Also, vet said if she isn't wanting to eat solids, you can mix milk replacer and calf manna with water appropriate for the milk replacer and drench to her. If u want, add alfalfa pellets. Blend smooth so she doesn't choke. Gotta keep the protein up so she can build red cells. They take a long time to rebuild, and is not a quick process as you probably already know.


We got her back to eating solids, she's eaten at least 2lbs of grain and alfalfa pellets and definitely had her appetite again. Like I said, she is no longer critical, we got her through the worst of it - I am very familiar with anemia treatment from everything I've learned on this site and from others. Everything has been taken care of and she is doing well, all things considered. She really started to improve when given Dyne high calorie liquid - keep that in the back of your mind for anemic and underweight goats!!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

My first thought was blood transfusion when I read "stark white".
I've given red cell almost every day for a month before and the goat I gave it to is still alive and well. Not necessarily recommending that, just saying what I did (it was before I joined the forum, and I'd never heard anything that said not to then)


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

21goaties said:


> My first thought was blood transfusion when I read "stark white".
> I've given red cell almost every day for a month before and the goat I gave it to is still alive and well. Not necessarily recommending that, just saying what I did (it was before I joined the forum, and I'd never heard anything that said not to then)


I would love a blood transfusion for her, but I don't know if that is in the cards. She is improving every day. My friend thankfully came to me quickly after the vet appointment for her, and I was able to guide her through nutritional support (the only thing the vet did was give a b shot, and three different wormers to use. No talk of iron supplementation at all).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Blood transfusion would of been best, however, I would continue the red cell as mentioned.

It may take a very long time to show improvement. Being white. 

Do know, iron in the red cell, will rob copper from her.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Blood transfusion would of been best, however, I would continue the red cell as mentioned.
> 
> It may take a very long time to show improvement. Being white.
> 
> Do know, iron in the red cell, will rob copper from her.


Got it 

I can always suggest a transfusion but it is unlikely they would go through with it... can it be done DIY, or would a vet be needed?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

A vet would definitely be best. You don't want to risk anything going wrong


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Those were my thoughts but unfortunately a knowledgeable vet has not been found in her area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A vet would be best, I agree.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I am sure any vet who knows how to do a transplant would work. But I could be wrong


----------

